# 12 Std. MTB Rennen / Chiemgau Alpen Cup 2013



## snake-bikes (18. Februar 2013)

*Chiemgau Alpen Cup 2013*

12 Std. MTB Rennen in 83278 Traunstein am 08. Juni 2013.
Das Rennen findet zusammen mit dem Tag des Fahrrads in Traunstein statt (Ausstellung, Aktivitäten)

Veranstaltungsort: 83278 Traunstein, Festplatz und Chiemgauhalle
Zeit: 08. Juni 2013, Start ist um 09.00 Uhr

Rennen: Rundstrecke, 7-8 km, 150hm/Runde

Startgeld: 35 Euro pro Starter, beinhaltet auch Verpflegung (warmes Essen, Obst, Riegel, Isotonische Getränke)

Zugelassen sind Einzelfahrer, 2er und 4er Teams

Anmeldung / Ausschreibung: http://www.rennmeldung.de/cgi-bin/bewerb.cgi?bewerb=00820

Homepage: www.chiemgau-alpencup.de (wird gerade erstellt, ab ca. 25.02. online)


----------



## snake-bikes (11. März 2013)

Homepage ist online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake-bikes (21. März 2013)

aktuelle Infos zur Veranstaltung auch auf Google+.

Wir überarbeiten gerade die Homepage, die in den nächsten Tagen im neuen, verbesserten Design kommen wird.


----------



## snake-bikes (8. Mai 2013)

Nur morgen am Vatertag vergünstigte Startgebühr im Rahmen eines Sponsorings auf der Bründlingalm in Bergen /Hochfelln von 10 - 15 Uhr erhältlich.
Anmeldung auf der Alm möglich. 20 Euro statt 35 Euro Startgebühr. Rest übernimmt der Sponsor.


----------

